# Kayak Fishing Perdido Key



## CajunSpeckChaser (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey everyone, I was wondering if anyone could spare a Louisiana boy some info on where I could catch some table fair in my time in Florida? I've read the forum and gotten a little advice and it seems as if my best bet is trying for Pompano in the surf? I would like to chase some specks and reds! Also, is it generally a bad idea to fish with market bait or live bait from a yak in the surf? How about trollin for some kings in a yak? Any advice from locations to bait is greatly appreciated!


----------



## -- Saints Domination -- (Jun 24, 2008)

GO SAINTS...Shockey gonna tear it up..


----------



## User1265 (Oct 15, 2007)

Dude Shockey is going to tear something and spend his year on the IR just like every year. 

As for the fishing, if you have a Yak you should check out the Kayak section here, those guys are pretty nice. You can fish from the surf in a Yak if the conditions are good. I have never done but I plan to one day. If you are looking for reds and specks and you are staying in Perdido you should try the ICW or Big Lagoon. There are some docks with lights and some pretty good grass beds there.


----------



## Hysteria Fishing (Jun 27, 2008)

I would be the spanish Mack would be a good target as well. I see a few Yaks out in the surf in Orange beach daily, but most are gone by 9am or so. Not sure what they are targeting. But i know that all the tarpon fishermen fish the beach in the summer. NOW THAT WOULD BE A RIDE! Hook up with a 100lb tarpon in a Yak!

Plenty of Blues, reds, Pomps in the surf over here


----------



## CajunSpeckChaser (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok thanks everyone!... Yea shocky's gonna tear it up this season! Better Believe!...As for a Tarpon in the Yak, well I think a 35 lb Jack was scary enough!..What should i use for Spanish? Gotcha's with a leader?


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Yep... gotchas with metal leaders. Lots of people use Berkley GULPS... and the fish love them. Hit the grassy areas in your yak... and you should do well. :letsdrink


----------



## Zray Al (Jul 7, 2008)

And a Johnson Silver Sprite Spoon (to a partidge in a pear tree)


----------

